# Recovery After RAI



## Essie

Hi Everyone....

I am about 10 days post RAI.... Feeling a bit better everyday... on Levothyroxine... 137mg... CANCER DIDN'T SPREAD!

I am looking for threads on what to expect from recovery... tips on getting back into "life" ~ tips on boosting energy... etc...

I have to go back to work this week ~ after two weeks off... little nervous about that... because I don't have a lot of energy.... but life goes on...

So tips, threads, articles... advice.... on recovery and what I should expect would really be appreciated... I know I am probably expecting more than is realistic... but I just want some energy back!

Thanks All!!!!


----------



## Andros

Essie said:


> Hi Everyone....
> 
> I am about 10 days post RAI.... Feeling a bit better everyday... on Levothyroxine... 137mg... CANCER DIDN'T SPREAD!
> 
> I am looking for threads on what to expect from recovery... tips on getting back into "life" ~ tips on boosting energy... etc...
> 
> I have to go back to work this week ~ after two weeks off... little nervous about that... because I don't have a lot of energy.... but life goes on...
> 
> So tips, threads, articles... advice.... on recovery and what I should expect would really be appreciated... I know I am probably expecting more than is realistic... but I just want some energy back!
> 
> Thanks All!!!!


Long time, no hear from!! What type of thyroid cancer did you have? I am so glad that you have popped in to bring us up to date.

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? How about some recent labs and ranges??

Are you getting the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests? With cancer, the TSH should be suppressed. Is the doctor making sure of that? Did you to follow up w/RAI?


----------



## Essie

HI-

Follicular Cancer is what I had... total thyroidectomy.... had the RAI 10 days ago...now I am back on my meds 9 days ago... don't have an appt..with my endo until August for labs etc... adjustment of my levo...

What I was looking for was advice, threads, etc.. on recovery after going total hypo and then having the RAI ~ what to expect or not.... that kind of thing... I am feeling pretty good.... but just wondering what others felt or are going through... I always expect more from myself than probably realistic... just want to get some energy back... tips.. etc... Got to go back to work full time this week...


----------



## Andros

Essie said:


> HI-
> 
> Follicular Cancer is what I had... total thyroidectomy.... had the RAI 10 days ago...now I am back on my meds 9 days ago... don't have an appt..with my endo until August for labs etc... adjustment of my levo...
> 
> What I was looking for was advice, threads, etc.. on recovery after going total hypo and then having the RAI ~ what to expect or not.... that kind of thing... I am feeling pretty good.... but just wondering what others felt or are going through... I always expect more from myself than probably realistic... just want to get some energy back... tips.. etc... Got to go back to work full time this week...


Many here have been through the same as you so I hope they can chime in and give you some tips.

I say, "Expect about 18 months for full recovery and that would be with major life-style implementations such as 8 hours of sleep every night, freshly prepared foods from basic ingredients with emphasis on fresh fruit and fresh veggies. Moderate exercise such as walking or some yoga, Tai Chi etc.. Take your thyroxine replacement in a timely fashion and expect good results!"

Plenty of water from a good source. Stuff like that.

You will heal.


----------



## runnergirl

Yes, what Andros said!

I had an RAI on Feb. 10th and here I am almost 5 months later and I feel amazing!!! Be patient is my number one suggestion. Trust me, I know that's hard. My emotions were on a roller coaster. That was the toughest part. I can tell you though that now I feel better than ever! I am on Synthroid, my running and workouts are back to normal, I only gained back 1/2 of what I lost, I am eating well but not continuing to count calories, and my emotions are much more in check. I know everyone is so different when it comes to this. Lots of prayer and support got me through. I also reminded myself to be tough and stick with it because I was determined to get back to my normal self!!!


----------

